# Tata Photon Plus not detected in Windows 8 suddenly



## Generic Superhero (Jul 5, 2013)

A Tata Photon plus modem (olive vme 102) was working fine on a Windows 8 Samsung laptop and a Windows 7 desktop. Sometimes the modem software acts up and an uninstall-reinstall sets it right. The last time I uninstalled it on my laptop and proceeded to reinstall, the laptop refused to detect the modem at all. I have tried all USB ports. Other USB devices are working fine with the laptop. The modem continues to work smooth on the desktop.

But the laptop doesn't detect the modem at all. The installer doesn't autorun (nor does the modem folder show up in My Computer) like before.

I checked the device manager. There is no driver with an exclamation mark!

What could be the problem? Any insights?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 6, 2013)

this => 
	
	



```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/175524-usb-dongle-not-showing-up-my-computer.html
```


----------



## Generic Superhero (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks.

I am now sure it is a windows problem. Any way other than reinstalling windows to set things proper?


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2013)

Make sure you don't have any usb firewall type app which blocks USB viruses by blocking autorun.inf .. disable or remove the AV program or any other such app.

Uninstall all of the USB drivers from device manager under USB controller. Let windows re-install tyhem upon reboot.
Run sfc /scannow from an elevated command prompt.
run CCleaner and registry mechanic ( not free ) - run deep registry scan ( backup registry prior to that ) - delete everything it finds - reboot.
Mount the modem without installing modem driver and see what happens.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Jul 8, 2013)

I saw this late and solved the problem anyway. Thanks still. You are right, a registry cleanup wih ccleaner did the trick.


----------

